# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Out of Town with Jack Hargreaves

## Neilv

Does anyone remember this show from the early 80's possible even the 70's? often involved country life and country crafts.

----------


## Perdita

> Does anyone remember this show from the early 80's possible even the 70's? often involved country life and country crafts.


Yes, I do, very enjoyable show in my opinion

----------


## parkerman

Great show. It ran from 1963 - 1981. They don't make programmes like that any more.

I also remember Jack Hargreaves on "How", a great children's programme from the same era.:

----------

alan45 (08-05-2012)

----------


## Neilv

Does anyone have any favorite episodes? it seems the series are being re-released along with the never seen before episodes.

I hear they are going to release a 10 dvd box set?

----------

